# Once Upon A Time Costume Help



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

I meant to put a link to some photos of the characters I am trying to portray 
http://ouatv1.blogspot.com/2012/02/once-upon-time-evil-queens-outfits.html

http://www.fanpop.com/spots/rumpelstiltskin-mr-gold/images/27042122/title/rumpelstiltskin-fanart


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Here's a Rumpelstiltskin.
http://www.therpf.com/f24/rumpelstiltskin-ouat-wip-complete-lots-pics-139210/

edit:
Here is an Evil Queen Regina. Though not really a tutorial, she does give some details as to what was used.
http://www.therpf.com/f67/evil-queen-regina-sheriff-graham-abcs-once-157371/


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

DeathDealer said:


> Here's a Rumpelstiltskin.
> http://www.therpf.com/f24/rumpelstiltskin-ouat-wip-complete-lots-pics-139210/
> 
> edit:
> ...


Thanks Deathdealer! They both did a great job with their costumes.


----------



## sneakykid (Sep 19, 2010)

I've been dabbling with the idea of doing OUAT characters too! I have other friends more suited so some of the characters so I don't know who I'd be.


----------

